# 32MB Club: Now self sustaining



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

We like to announce 32mb club is now self sustaining.

We have hit this target much faster then expected due to the fast pick up in number of sign up's since we added paypal.

This will allow us to provide more services in the next 6 months allowing us to provide a higher verity of services.

Matthew Morgan

32MB Club.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 14, 2014)

> Please stop using vpsBoard as your own private blog and as a place to announce every single change to your "company" within every hour.


----------



## clarity (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't think that you used the word verity correctly. Did you mean variety?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> > Please stop using vpsBoard as your own private blog and as a place to announce every single change to your "company" within every hour.


It's a "press release". *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*, of course


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> It's a "press release". *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*, of course


Yes it is a press release.


----------



## Wintereise (Aug 14, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Yes it is a press release.


Nobody still cares.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Amitz (Aug 14, 2014)

Where is that [x] close button when you need it...

Kindergarten.

We would like to announce that Amitz is now able to lace his shoes without help.

We have hit this target much faster then expected due to the great efforts of the nursery school teacher.

This will allow us to wear shoes on a daily basis and is allowing us to walk even to the next side of the road if we would like to.

Amitz Carambolo

Master of Shoe Lacing (5 Stars)


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

Why are people being so mean to me?

As i am only proving this is sustainable.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 14, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Yes it is a press release.


In the most basic of terms maybe but not really. A press release is a written statement prepared for the media - generally news websites, business blogs, newspapers or whatever... so usually a press release will also contain background information about the company like who you are and where you come from, what your aims and goals are, the strengths and weaknesses of your brand and obviously also the new update you're pushing.

Suspend your disbelief for a minute and imagine you submitted this to a tech blog or a newspaper or a magazine and they printed it word for word. I know nothing about your company other than it's name, it's breaking even (supposedly) and you accept PayPal.

Press releases can be a powerful marketing tool when done right, it gives publishers and outlets a pre-written statement to run with.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 14, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> As i am only proving this is sustainable.


You haven't really proved this.  

What is the definition of "self sustaining"?  I'm guessing this means you have enough cash to pay your server bill for the next three months or something?

How many users do you have?  I'm thinking as more pile on to that lone SATA drive, the sustaining is going be less sustainable.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> You haven't really proved this.
> 
> What is the definition of "self sustaining"?  I'm guessing this means you have enough cash to pay your server bill for the next three months or something?
> 
> How many users do you have?  I'm thinking as more pile on to that lone SATA drive, the sustaining is going be less sustainable.


44 currently running on node.

Total DISK READ: 0.00 B/s | Total DISK WRITE: 217.92 K/s


----------



## splitice (Aug 14, 2014)

Why is this still happening? Repeated Warnings should equal ban.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

splitice said:


> Why is this still happening? Repeated Warnings should equal ban.


I don't see what i am doing wrong.

I am making an announcement like any other host does.


----------



## splitice (Aug 14, 2014)

This isn't industry news, its your company's flavour of the day. Your company is not big enough to deserve updates every few days. Nor is this news.



> newly received or *noteworthy *information, especially about recent events.


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 14, 2014)

splitice said:


> This isn't industry news, its your company's flavour of the day. Your company is not big enough to deserve updates every few days. Nor is this news.


I do not make a thread every few days.

People kept-ed saying it would be unsustainable.

This proofs your can undercut the rest and be sustainable.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 14, 2014)

Where did you get a dedicated server for under $170 per year?


----------



## William (Aug 14, 2014)

14$/Mo, OVH or something.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh, so he's either running an Intel Atom or this thread is 100% false according to mtw's own words.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2014)

@mtwiscool, being profitable isn't industry news.  Also general financial information is something you *DON'T* want everyone to know.  

This is your second warning about using vpsBoard to announce every single change to your "company" (seriously, with the frequency of you changing plans and making "press releases" is absolutely ridiculous.  You don't see RamNode or anyone else "updating" to the frequency you are).  If you look up to GVH and how he runs his "company" (and the frequency he releases "press releases") then you're sadly mistaken.  It's a complete joke.  

Third and final warning will end up with your account being disabled.  

Edit: For a tongue-in-cheek response to this...


----------

